# Amédée Méreaux: Does anyone knew his music?



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

I read somewhere that he wrote the most difficult piano pieces on the repertory.. Even more difficult than Alkan. But they were criticized as "musically worthless".










Has anyone heard of him and his music??


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

He sounds like a cross between Gottschalk and Poulenc to me. Hadn't heard of him though.


----------

